# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  temporarily removing split system

## stevekicks

Hi guys, 
We're about to renovate our old dining room into a bedroom and want to rip out all the plaster. There's a Fujitsu 4.8kw split system on the wall which we want to take off so we can get the new plaster put in. 
From talking to my father in law (a heavy DIY guy), he reckons I can simply 'turn off the taps?' on the compressor and disconnect the two pipes. Any gas in the pipes will be lost and once the pipes are disconnected, to quickly cover and make air tight the each open end to prevent moisture getting in to them. My brother is an electrician so removing the power cables will be easy enough. 
Upon wanting to put the unit back, he says to just reconnect the pipes and open the 'taps?'. There'll be a little less gas but _should_ work. 
Now I'm all for doing stuff myself but I don't want to be messing with stuff I don't understand. 
So two options in my mind:
- get a pro to disconnect the unit and take off the wall, get them back to reinstall when ready.
- remove the unit and cut our losses, buy a new smaller unit (like a 2.5kw as it's only a bedroom) 
Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or if anyone is out in the ringwood area happy to do a quick cash job? 
Cheers!

----------


## Cecile

> get a pro to disconnect the unit and take off the wall, get them back to reinstall when ready.

  ^This, especially if the unit is working well.  You simply don't DIY this stuff, regardless of how much you may respect your father in law.  It takes the pros several hours to de-gas, remove, and reinstall these units. 
As far as I know, the refrigerant can not be "turned off", I believe it has to be mechanically pumped out into a reservoir/holding tank.  You also may not realise that the units are attached to the wall by a bracket, and can be lifted off.  That said, if they are moved with the pipework still attached, you may damage the pipework and lose the gas. 
I would also be very careful about offering "cash" jobs on a public forum.  You never know who might be reading.

----------


## joynz

Also, isn't the gas harmful to the environment? 
I understood that legally you have to capture and dispose  of the gas is a particular way, not just release it.

----------


## phild01

Would you consider placing new plasterboard neatly around the existing unit.  A competent plasterer could do it without it being obvious.  If the existing unit needs replacing later on, then the wall can be restored.
Removing the unit and re-gassing properly may not be worth the cost.

----------


## stevekicks

thanks guys. you've all confirmed my reasons for asking  :Smilie:  
yeah from what I've read, the gas is extremely bad for the environment.  
i _could_ consider getting the plasterers to go around it but wanted the entire room done from scratch.  
wonder if there are any businesses around that would safely remove it and take the unit with them as payment  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joynz

I reckon the cheapest option is plastering around the unit ( you should still be able to insulate). 
 If you are doing your own stopping up you may be worried about the butt joints - but at the height of an ac any minor imperfections won't be noticed. 
Otherwise, do the right thing,  get a pro and either reuse the old system or install new.

----------


## phild01

If you do plaster around the unit, the trick is to backboard the existing board behind the head unit....just plasterboard adhered with cornice cement. Let it set and place the new board with cornice cement over the backboard, and laminate screw to it.  I find doing this can negate the need for taping, leaving a perfectly flat join.

----------


## droog

There is a "pump down" sequence to be completed before the valves are shut. If this sequence is not completed then a lot of refrigerant will be lost when the pipes are disconnected.
I believe it is also illegal to release the refrigerant into the atmosphere, best left to a pro or as suggested plaster around the unit, a good plasterer will be able to stop up any join needed with the unit left in place.

----------


## stevekicks

thanks again guys.. might scrub the idea of taking it out and just leave it on the wall  :Smilie:  
i've removed the plastic cover from the unit, should i cut the plaster as close as i can to the unit? or should i leave a certain amount of plaster around it? 
thanks again - much appreciated

----------


## Brian7886

> Hi guys, 
> We're about to renovate our old dining room into a bedroom and want to rip out all the plaster. There's a Fujitsu 4.8kw split system on the wall which we want to take off so we can get the new plaster put in. 
> From talking to my father in law (a heavy DIY guy), he reckons I can simply 'turn off the taps?' on the compressor and disconnect the two pipes. Any gas in the pipes will be lost and once the pipes are disconnected, to quickly cover and make air tight the each open end to prevent moisture getting in to them. My brother is an electrician so removing the power cables will be easy enough. 
> Upon wanting to put the unit back, he says to just reconnect the pipes and open the 'taps?'. There'll be a little less gas but _should_ work. 
> Now I'm all for doing stuff myself but I don't want to be messing with stuff I don't understand. 
> So two options in my mind:
> - get a pro to disconnect the unit and take off the wall, get them back to reinstall when ready.
> - remove the unit and cut our losses, buy a new smaller unit (like a 2.5kw as it's only a bedroom) 
> Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or if anyone is out in the ringwood area happy to do a quick cash job? 
> Cheers!

  Your father in law sounds like a clown.  
Seriously, just get it done professionally. depending on the age, if its an r22 unit, if you lose gas, its going to cost you massively to have it re-charged.  
And no its not as simple as just 'turn off the taps' there is proper pump down procedures and upon re-installing the unit should be evacuated with a vac pump for a certain level of vacuum. Its not a DIY job, and basically, you run the risk of a huge fine if caught dumping refrigerant into the atmosphere

----------


## Brian7886

> thanks guys. you've all confirmed my reasons for asking  
> yeah from what I've read, the gas is extremely bad for the environment.  
> i _could_ consider getting the plasterers to go around it but wanted the entire room done from scratch.  
> wonder if there are any businesses around that would safely remove it and take the unit with them as payment

  seriously, to pump a unit down, then re-connect the head later on (including wiring etc) i would charge $200-300, that is 2 visits, labour etc. I dont think youd get it cheaper, and if you want it done right, thats what it would cost.  
No i dont think an air conditioning company would take a second hand air conditioner as payment

----------


## stevekicks

> Your father in law sounds like a clown.

   no need to be a douche. he's just old school - from a time where anyone could do anything. 
I'm always happy to try stuff myself, but only in the right circumstances... this is something im not even going to consider. 
thanks again - no more input or judgement required

----------


## phild01

> thanks again guys.. might scrub the idea of taking it out and just leave it on the wall  
> i've removed the plastic cover from the unit, should i cut the plaster as close as i can to the unit? or should i leave a certain amount of plaster around it? 
> thanks again - much appreciated

   I would stay close to the unit being careful not to hit the twin copper pipes, overflow and electrical.  So locate these first rather than going hell for leather with the saw.
I now prefer to join away from studs with a backboard method.

----------


## joynz

> I would stay close to the unit being careful not to hit the twin copper pipes, overflow and electrical.  So locate these first rather than going hell for leather with the saw.
> I now prefer to join away from studs with a backboard method.

  Alternatively, leaving a bigger plaster border means more space to feather a butt joint.   I'd be worried about cracks if not taped? 
Post the query on the Plastering forum and Rod (a plastering god)  might chip in.....

----------


## Marc

I have seen this done many times by air-con guys. The gas is pumped by the unit all to one side and then the pipes are disconnected and cupped properly. When you are done moving whatever you need to move, they are reconnected. Before reconnecting though I believe (correct me if I am wrong) the pipes and the evaporator (the unit inside the house) must be pumped clear of any air and moisture with a vacuum pump. Unless you have done this before and have the right equipment it is not a good idea to attempt it yourself. You will end up with moisture and air mixed with your gas and end up having to call a service.

----------


## phild01

> Alternatively, leaving a bigger plaster border means more space to feather a butt joint.   I'd be worried about cracks if not taped? 
> Post the query on the Plastering forum and Rod (a plastering god)  might chip in.....

  Yeah, it's touch and go.  If the patches are small, tape is unnecessary. If you rather tape then I would come out only a half a tape width from the head unit as behind is unseen and won't require the full finish.  The plaster blade should slip in nicely behind the unit and if a/c replacement time comes, the job can be cleaned up then.  Doing it this way means that the butt joint is totally invisible.  Taping and feathering both sides of the tape will be more work and might be noticed if it is done further out from the head unit 
Brian's pricing is pretty good considering it might be two visits.

----------


## Brian7886

Moisture in refrigerant turns to acid build up on compressor windings. Vaccing a system is the most important step in any refrigeration installation  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

